# Handrails



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I am building a U-30-C, I can use brass for the handrails, but what to use to make the handrail stanchions??


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Can you used the Aristo handrails?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ralph, 

I'd suggest using brass 'C' channels (Special Shapes Co.) 

Or you could try making them out of styrene but they would be more fragile.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like it has handrails similar to the RS3. I had to create new handrails and stanchions when I kitbashed my RS3. You can see how I did it beginning here: 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_RS3_Conversion.html#79


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I found this at my local hobby shop. Hobby Bench. I also found their display at a steel supply I go to 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/k&s brass?_dmd=1&_sop=12 

I have a large assortment of their brass products and I am in the process of making brass rails for a SD-45 I bought with out any hand rails. 

or just gurgle K&S engineering. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok I looked at the prototype, it looks like the stachions are round. I'd solder brass tubing to the same wire as the railings, after soldering a short length file back to the post and bevel the edge. You can also use the tubing to fashion holders at the bottom. Solder pins to the side of a tube and drill holes in the loco, push in and glue, then insert stanchions. 
Use thin wall tubing, better hobby shops have it with the solid wire. 
John


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think so .......

the brass c is a better idea ..... at least that is what i would do 


click here


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

ok much better pic than what i saw. 
John


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, that shows the stanchion more clearly than the pics I'd looked at too. Definitely different from the RS3's.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok The C Chanel looks great That is what I a am using.

Now How about some ideas for the other end where it attaches to the catwalk.


Anyone got something to show for that 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with cotter pins. Hardware stores that have those cardboard box drawers of stuff have a variety of sizes.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 

From what I've seen the channel is just cut off and 2 bolts hold it to the side of the frame (catwalk) 

Try this link to see what I'm talking about 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas-merton/1244960627/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I was able to reuse the Aristo stanchions and fabricated new handrails. They are solidered to the rails and they removed nicely and can be reused.





Thanks for the help!!


----------

